# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Chanchito Blanco de la Vid

## Bruno Cillóniz

Chanchito Blanco o Cochinilla Harinosa de la Vid    Temas similares: "BIOPROTEK" buen control de CHANCHITO BLANCO EN VID x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! COMPRO MAIZ BLANCO NO GMO Busco proveedor de esparrago blanco y verde Piñon blanco (la jatroja) Ni blanco ni tinto: Vino de Coca

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

"Biología, manejo y control de chanchitos blancos"  http://biblioteca.inia.cl/medios/qui...es/NR37205.pdf

----------


## josue.1

esta interesante sobre todo para los cultivos al norte , lamentablemente por aquí no manejamos ese insecticida , aquí se sigue usando el gramonzon que es dañino para el consumo humano si no se sabe manejar según se . gracias por el vídeo , me dio unas interesantes ideas .

----------


## carlos.1

ese insecto es un fastidio , puede arruinarte una cosecha entera si no se sabe controlar !

----------


## SEAGRO

*Seagro SAC*, produce y comercializa *Bioxter*.
Mas información en seagroperu@seagroperu.com.pe
Whatsapp: 999221966 SEAGRO S.A.C.

----------

